# How much alfalfa hay to you give your goats?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

mine have been getting about 1 to 1 1/2 flakes morning and night. Is this too much? I also should say that they have been barn kept at night and 1/2 of the days due to them escaping the paddock we have built. However, that changed today as the paddock was "goat proofed last night"  So I want to be sure I am not overdoing it. Also what type of regular hay do you feed? I have horse quality coastal (I know the goats don't need the premium hay, but that is all the feed stores seem to have this time of year and we have alot of it since we have 3 horses). 

I am curious to know  Also I feed grain 1/2 a day w/some corn and minerals. Are there anyother types of food goats love and or things you see I should/should not be feeding? Thanks!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to clarify all 4 goats get 1 to 1 1/2 flakes 2x's a day (not that each goat gets that much lol!)


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Goats DO need premium quality hay. I always give mine horse quality. They can get sick from bad hay. And usually cattle hay and goat quality hay, is not really goat quality.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

That makes perfect sense  

I would like to get some some orchard hay/alfalfa bales but I can't find any around here. Do you think goats like that type better than coastal? I think they would because I envision that hay being more "leafy" than coastal.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, Alfalfa has more general acceptance among goats than coastal. It is more like what they would eat in a pasture. Goats aren't grass eaters much.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

My does generally eat 3-5lbs of very leafy, fine-stemed alfalfa/day when they are in milk. That is for each doe and they are full-sized dairy goats. I feed them the best hay I can get. When they are not producing I feed them alfalfa/grass mix that is less rich but still very leafy and green. When they have more browse available they eat less hay but this is a good average.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I try to keep mine on it 24/7, my Saanen's proving to be a hard keeper and my FF needs all the help she can get bulking up her milk supply, plus my buckling needs all the help he can get growing (he's a bit stunted right now), so keeping them on it full-time is the best thing *I* think I can do for them.

Of course, I also supplement them with alfalfa pellets, so yeah.


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

I feed "race horse" hay--very green, very soft orchard/alfalfa mix. I give free choice hay. I use alfalfa pellets for treats and hand them out at will all day long.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Right now we go through a square bale alfalfa per day (3rd cut) This be 6 mamas & 14 3mo olds. Plus grain.
The buck & his wethered buddy a square 3 tie grass per week.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine have a manger full all the time. They eat as much as they want and both maintain their weight nicely.


----------

